# Reed switches and Climax/Shay



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I've decided to add 2 reed switches to each of these engines. I started to play with placement and activation. First of all,the reed switches provided by Phoenix are about an inch long. The best pace I see to find for mounting them is on the I-beam that hands down by the wheels. The first issue I'm having is you can't get 2 on each I-beam as they are too long. Do they make smaller ones or are these what everyone uses (which I assume since in the Phoenix kit). Second, if I mount them there I loose the ability to remove the trucks if I need to later with these glued there. And finally, the square magnets I got from Radio Shack are about like 3/4" square, but they trip both sides. Are the magnets too big or too powerful. Suggestions are really welcomed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look at Digi-key, they have reed switches that are flat and have 2 mounting holes.
I have placed these on computer motherboard standoff hardware on rolling stock of many kinds and have also glued them to the bottom of the LGB 2020 stainz.
Being flat, lots of surface area for glue and I did rough up the area I glued on the motor block and reed sensor.
On one engine I removed the area with mounting holes, no problem with the reed operation.

Also, I have installed glass reeds inside motor blocks, esp the LGB ones with the bottom covers made for reed sensors.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, got a part number of the one you used? Looked at Digi-key and they have a LOT of reed switches.

Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

59025-010 is the round one
59140-040-ND is the flat one.

http://www.digikey.com/product-sear...sors-position-proximity-speed-modules/1967210

The page with many sealed reed sensors with wire leads.
Remember to check for in stock on these before ordering!!


----------

